# dreaded CEL & P24AE



## jtnguyen333 (Feb 14, 2014)

I posted this on the 3 series forum. Yesterday when I was driving, I noticed the dreaded Check Engine Light came on. So I drove to an indy BMW shop I usually took my car to have it diagnose. He attached the diagnostic tool to read the code. He didin't show me the code but he said he needs more time to diagnose. It has to do with the emission sensor. Later the wife told me that O'reilly can diagnose for free. I thought might as well try it there. I took it to O'reilly and the O'reilly guy ran the tool and show me the code as P24AE. He said this is a bmw specific code and he doesn't know much about it. I went back home and get on the good old internet. This code P24AE is related to Diesel Particulate Filter (DPF) or Particulate Matter Sensor. Does anyone know much about this code? Should I just get bring the car to a BMW dealer since I assume they have better diagnostic tool?

My car is 2014 328D Xdrive. Mileage is at 78K. Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

What the dealer has that makes all the difference is the collection of BMW Test Plans©.


----------



## Michael47 (May 9, 2014)

In essence, what both of them told you was that they, too, do not know. At this point, a BMW dealer would indeed appear to be your best course of action. As much as we owners might wish otherwise, there are indeed certain problems for which a competent dealer is needed.


----------

